# Metrogel .75% gel for rosacea and 29 weeks pregnant



## Salcooper (Feb 4, 2009)

I went to the GP today about my rosacea flareup and he prescribed Metrogel 0.75% Gel to thinly applied twice a day to the face. I asked several times if this was safe and would it harm the baby. I'm 29 weeks pregnant. Everything I read on the internet tonight said it's not really advised. Can you please tell me if I should continue using this or should I go back to my GP? I used it once tonight before I googled the medicine and now I am worried that I might be harming my baby.


----------

